# Role Play Convention 2008



## Magothia (27. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hier ein paar Fotos von der RPC 2008 - Münster, 27.04.2008*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


-> Das Allimania Team 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mehr unter: Mehr Fotos


----------



## Triton (28. April 2008)

Sehr schön. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat jemand Foros von unserer Gilde?
Mitglieder unserer Spellborn Gilde (Old Hoppies) wurden am Samstag gegen 18 Uhr, vor der Spellborn Präsentation, auf die Bühne gebeten. Hast jemand davon vielleicht ein paar Fotos? War ja nicht so geplant, daher war keine so schnell um welche zu machen. Wenn jemand welche hat bitte mir eine PM schicken.


----------

